# How long is too long in a crate?



## Jack's Dad

How long do you consider is too long for an adult dog to spend in a crate? Or the same question for puppies.
I have noticed people mentioning leaving their dogs crated while being gone all day to work, I have neighbors with two labs who do this. They have room for a kennel or dog run but choose the crates. I only have one dog at the moment and he is fortunate to have access to two large kennel/dog run areas. I'm not sure I would have a dog if I had to crate them 40 or more hours a week. What do others think. 
P.S. Will be adding a puppy in about six weeks. From reputable breeder.


----------



## Elaine

Nobody likes crating their dogs but it's much better than coming home to a potential disaster zone and possibly a hurt or dead dog. In reality, adult dogs are fine crated while people are at work as they just sleep all day anyway.

Puppies should be crated to keep them safe and to help with housebreaking. The younger the pup, the shorter the amount of time crated without a break.


----------



## fuzzybunny

I crate my guy 8 hours a day so that's 40 hours a week. I don't think it's too long but I also wouldn't want to go any longer than that either. That's just a personal preference. I'm not saying it's wrong. Jazz loves his crate and willingly goes in. In the evening he'll go in and lie in there on his own even after being crated during the daytime so I don't see it as a problem. 

I think what is key is exercising them sufficiently and giving them something to do while crated like a kong or a toy that's safe.

As for puppies, if they're going to be crated all day then I'd prefer they have a break at the half way mark. I went home at lunch to let Jazz out. If that can't be done them perhaps loose in a secure area with pee pads is a better alternative then the crate.


----------



## Gilly1331

For an average age dog 8-10 hrs a day is usually normal for crated dogs whos owners work during the day. If you calculate it 40 hrs a week isnt bad when there is 168 hours for a full 7 day week when the dog is out 128 of the hours. Some hunting dogs can be crated 24 hrs a day with only being let out for hunts or sometimes to go to the bathroom. 
If you don't feel comfortable crating your dog tha long look into a reputible petsitter/daily dog walker to give your dog a break partway through the day. I petsit/dogwalk on my days off from the police dept and I average 8 dogs a day each getting 30 min walks. Some petsitters do quick poddy breaks 10 mins, 30 mins or full 1 hr play/walks.

As far as puppies they need to be let out at least once an hour until the are about 6 month old or so to when you can lengethen the time in between.


----------



## gagsd

If you work an 8 hour day, add 30 minutes to and from work, so 9 hours and that does not include a lunch break. 

To me, that is too long to leave a dog locked in a cage. Especially when most people preach to "only get one big enough to lay down and stand up in."

Chances are, there will be days you need to stop by the grocery, making it even longer.

And then you lock puppy up so that you can eat dinner in peace, and at night so that the house is safe, and in the evenings when you go out to dinner.

I know crates are convenient, and I use them. But I firmly believe that too many people use them too much.


----------



## fuzzybunny

gagsd said:


> Chances are, there will be days you need to stop by the grocery, making it even longer.
> 
> And then you lock puppy up so that you can eat dinner in peace, and at night so that the house is safe, and in the evenings when you go out to dinner.


I think if you're crating your dog while at work you wouldn't be crating them for all the other reasons listed above. I hope not anyway. I rushed home and never stopped for errands. I never crated our dog during supper either. It's a good training opportunity. No evening dinners either except on the weekend. People need to use a little common sense. If you're crating all day, all night, at supper, and then while running errands then there's not much point in having a dog.


----------



## gagsd

fuzzybunny said:


> If you're crating all day, all night, at supper, and then while running errands then there's not much point in having a dog.


Absolutely!


----------



## gsdraven

Kaiser is crated on average 10 hrs a day (5 days a week) and if I am gone for more than 20 minutes. Raven isn't crated. It isn't my preference but it's my reality. I work at least a half hour away (without traffic) and although I wish I could move to a closer job, it just isn't possible right now. We take long hikes on the weekends and walks during the week to make up for it.

The whole get a crate that is big enough to lay down, stand up and turn around thing is for puppies/dogs that aren't potty trained. Kaiser is left in a 54" crate which is huge for him (I can fit in there with him and we have plenty of room).


----------



## lonestarag05

You can get an ex-pen so they can have a little more room. Millions of well adjusted, responsible pet owners have to work and are away 8-10 hrs a day. Just make time for your puppy when you get home. While it would be nice to let a new puppy out every hour, it is not feasible for a majority of us.


----------



## Jack's Dad

gagsd said:


> If you work an 8 hour day, add 30 minutes to and from work, so 9 hours and that does not include a lunch break.
> 
> To me, that is too long to leave a dog locked in a cage. Especially when most people preach to "only get one big enough to lay down and stand up in."
> 
> Chances are, there will be days you need to stop by the grocery, making it even longer.
> 
> And then you lock puppy up so that you can eat dinner in peace, and at night so that the house is safe, and in the evenings when you go out to dinner.
> 
> I know crates are convenient, and I use them. But I firmly believe that too many people use them too much.


I do think a work day for most is more like 10 to 10.5 hrs. when you consider travel and lunch time. Most people can't come home for lunch. and as you said most crates are just big enough to confine the dog. It just seems a long time to me. I realize humans are different but I wouldn't want to spend 5 days a week in my closet.


----------



## Lilie

I have one of the X-Large kennels for my GSD. Most days (if the weather is good) he stays out in the back yard while I'm at work. However, I leave my mini doxie kenneled in the house all day - sometimes as long as 10 hours. She gets to use his kennel if he isn't in it. I don't leave the GSD and the doxie together alone unsupervised for very long. He plays too rough.


----------



## Liesje

I can't really say b/c how long and why my dogs are crated changes. For example right now Nikon and Coke are not crated *at all* unless they are riding in the van (all dogs are *always* crated in my van). They are free during the day and neither is crated at night (Nikon sleeps on a rug and Coke sleeps on a dog bed but our door is open so they are free to wander). Pan is crated during the day and at night. He puts himself to bed and in the morning I have to get him up. Puppies I treat differently than reliable, trained adults. I think DH gets home around 3 in the afternoons and the dogs go out immediately. If it's going to be a long day then I bring the dogs to work. I don't make stops after work because the dogs need to be let out and get some exercise. The dogs generally are not crated while I am home unless I have company over that doesn't like dogs.


----------



## High5

I absolutely hated the idea of crating. But comeing home to a destroyed kitchen evryday got really tiring. Just when you think tou have it all dog proofed they find a new thing to destroy. :help:lol Anyways we started doing 4 hour streaches in a crate (i was going home at lunch), then slowly started increasing it to a full 8 hour day. She has no problem doing 8 or 9 hours at 6 months old and isnt crated at night. 
It cuts down on child care too:wild:....................kidding that was the first day we brought the crate home and set it up, Sam was having fun going in and out with Katie. I do however hope to let her roam free again someday once she gets her destructive tendances in check.


----------



## gagsd

I brought home a new puppy last year, and I rearranged my work schedule to take a 2 hour lunch. So I was able to go home and play with her and potty her.

I have always used large crates, even for puppies. The only dog I had who would go in her kennel was just a nasty dirty dog and she had been forced to be nasty as a puppy. A small crate did work for her.

Right now, the only dogs I have that are crated during the day are females when in heat.

I set up mini-runs in our sunroom (enclosed porch) for not totally trusted dogs. They are 4x6x4.


----------



## NancyJ

You know. My dogs *can* be crated for 10 hours and they just sleep but they don't normally sleep all day. 

IF they are out and unsupervised they busy themselves (unfortunately in sometimes destructive ways).......fortunately I *am* home all day as a telecommuter, do realize sometimes it is a necessary evil, but if I had to go back to an office again, I would have them in secured pens if I could.


----------



## Ace952

I think it also depends on the dog and how long have been doing it as well.

I have 2 working dogs (1) high energy that are crated about 10 hours a day...mon-friday. My high energy dog is 11 months and has been doing it since I got him at 8 weeks from from the czech republic.

I think they get sue to it as it is routine. When I get home I don't hear whining or anything. They just sit and wait. As soon as I walk in I fill (2) huge bowls full of water outside, then I ome in and let them out. I jog with them and play fetch or do some work with them everyday.

All about routine and they get use to it. I don't feel bad. If the 11 month old could be trusted at home I would let him have free reign but he can't so he won't right now.

It would be nice to work from home but that ain't a option....


----------



## fuzzybunny

High5 said:


> I absolutely hated the idea of crating. But comeing home to a destroyed kitchen evryday got really tiring. Just when you think tou have it all dog proffed they find a new thing to destroy. :help:lol Anyways we started doing 4 hour streaches in a crate (i was going home at lunch), then slowly started increasing it to a full 8 hour day. She has no problem doing 8 or 9 hours at 6 months old and isnt crated at night.
> It cuts down on child care too:wild:....................kidding that was the first day we brought the crate home and set it up, Sam was having fun going in and out with Katie. I do however hope to let her roam free again someday once she gets her destructive tendances in check.


OMG, I just noticed the kid :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## kiya

Everyone's situation is different, for me I just could not crate my puppy or dog for 8 hours or longer. I have always puppy proofed my kitchen and left my puppy contained there. When Lakota was little it didn't take long for her to hold it for 8 hours during the day, I think she was a few months old. Hubby used to get so excited & call me to tell me. I have to add an hour for travel time so it would put it up to 9-1/2 hours by the time I get home. Normally my husband is home a few hours before me, but there have been times when he gets hung up at work and I race home because the poor dogs have been in all day.


----------



## stolibaby

When Stoli outgrew the crate the breeder gave when he cme home with us I bought the biggest thing I could find and still have it fit in my room. Stoli absolutely loves his crate when I put my scrubs on he goes right on in without me saying anything and my other roommate told me that when stoli see's he's done with the hairspray he runs into the crate and gets this really happy look of "i'm all ready too!" he now may only stay in a few hours a day but he was staying in 8-9 hours when I worked so I just made sure to tire him out before and after....Stoli hasn't seemed to suffer from being crated and I stil have some of my shoes lol


----------



## kiya

High5 said:


> But comeing home to a destroyed kitchen evryday got really tiring. Just when you think tou have it all dog proffed they find a new thing to destroy.


OMG I just saw your picture! I must be lucky I never came home to anything like that with the last 3 dogs anyway. The worst was each one of them left teeth marks on the kitchen chairs. Well this time Lakota did chew the little piece of linoleum that was curled up. I wanted a new floor anyway.


----------



## mroutdoorsman

Hunter Jack said:


> How long do you consider is too long for an adult dog to spend in a crate? Or the same question for puppies.
> I have noticed people mentioning leaving their dogs crated while being gone all day to work, I have neighbors with two labs who do this. They have room for a kennel or dog run but choose the crates. I only have one dog at the moment and he is fortunate to have access to two large kennel/dog run areas. I'm not sure I would have a dog if I had to crate them 40 or more hours a week. What do others think.
> P.S. Will be adding a puppy in about six weeks. From reputable breeder.


Working dogs are crated/kenneled a lot more than that at times. Normally if they aren't being worked or exercised they are crated/kenneled depending on the type of working dog.


----------



## gagsd

mroutdoorsman said:


> Working dogs are crated/kenneled a lot more than that at times. Normally if they aren't being worked or exercised they are crated/kenneled depending on the type of working dog.


Just depends on the handler. Ari is actively training for Schutzhund, and works stock.... but he sleeps on the couch. No crates or kennels for him please.
And I know for a fact his daddy, a now-retired SAR dog, did not sleep in a crate or kennel either.


----------



## mroutdoorsman

gagsd said:


> Just depends on the handler. Ari is actively training for Schutzhund, and works stock.... but he sleeps on the couch. No crates or kennels for him please.


That is why I said normally as they are always exceptions


----------



## High5

kiya said:


> OMG I just saw your picture! I must be lucky I never came home to anything like that with the last 3 dogs anyway. The worst was each one of them left teeth marks on the kitchen chairs. Well this time Lakota did chew the little piece of linoleum that was curled up. I wanted a new floor anyway.


LOL, that was a good day. Like i said it just seemed we always forgot something and she would find it. Usually it was the mat at the back door destroyed and her water bowl flipped over with water all over the kitchen. The worst time (and the last) was when we forgot about a case of pepsi on the microwave stand, well once she destroyed the box she managed to puncture a few cans.......shes lucky shes cute. lol


----------



## Jack's Dad

I know not everyone can do it but for adult dogs what is wrong with dog runs, or kennels. They don't have to be huge but sure seems better than all that crate time. Some can be done fairly inexpensively and made dog proof.


----------



## Lilie

fuzzybunny said:


> OMG, I just noticed the kid :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


 
I had to do a double check too! I thought it was a stuffed toy! I was thinking, why would they pull out the dog bed, but leave the stuffed toy? That is really funny!


----------



## Elaine

Hunter Jack said:


> I know not everyone can do it but for adult dogs what is wrong with dog runs, or kennels. They don't have to be huge but sure seems better than all that crate time. Some can be done fairly inexpensively and made dog proof.


The problem is that the dog is kept outside. You have to worry about your dog escaping, barking, getting into trouble, becoming neurotic from pacing back and forth,and what other people might do to your dog, and your dog isn't in the house where they are going to be more comfortable.


----------



## juliejujubean

my girl is crated at night and when i go to work... but she loves it. she eats in there, and sleeps in there. she has a very good size crate  she does not mind it and i do not force her to go in, i ask her and she is willing to go in. plus she knows if she goes in, she gets a kong filled with peanut butter


----------



## High5

Elaine said:


> The problem is that the dog is kept outside. You have to worry about your dog escaping, barking, getting into trouble, becoming neurotic from pacing back and forth,and what other people might do to your dog, and your dog isn't in the house where they are going to be more comfortable.


 I agree, plus they get to sit in air conditioning all day. Even our winters can dip down to -40 at night with wind chill. Even though we crate im still not 100 percent on the idea but i know she will have the run of the house someday.


----------



## Jack's Dad

Elaine said:


> The problem is that the dog is kept outside. You have to worry about your dog escaping, barking, getting into trouble, becoming neurotic from pacing back and forth,and what other people might do to your dog, and your dog isn't in the house where they are going to be more comfortable.


Well common sense plays a part in this. I would not leave my dog out in extreme weather. They are animals though, even if we do treat them like humans sometimes. I'm talking about dog runs with chain link on the sides, ends, the top. They have a gate that can be locked. You only have to worry about footings so they can't dig out. In other words a giant crate. Most breeders keep their dogs in kennels with dog runs like I'm suggesting. if dogs become neurotic from pacing then almost every dog purchased from a breeder would be neurotic. As far as worrying about people hurting your dog and those types of issue I could make the same point about inside. What if a pipe breaks,(happened to me) what if the house catches fire, somebody breaks in. Life is risky. If you feel that crating for those periods of time is what is best then I respect your view although I may disagree.


----------



## APBTLove

My dogs are rarely crated more than 6+ hours at a time. Rarely... But I don't have a big problem with someone crating their dog 8 or so hours a day if they must, it's a 'necessary evil' for many.. 

My dogs will never be left outside while I am gone.. Not in a city setting. My dogs have been shot out in the yard while I AM home, or have had people taunt them.. so that is not and won't be an option.

Jaeger is housebroken and not destructive, but I wouldn't leave him loose in the house for the same reason I wouldn't leave him loose in the yard - if someone breaks in, he will be hurt or gone.

He goes into his crate in the basement and is very happy to, so is Sparkles, however I do let her loose in the basement because all she does is curl up and sleep next to his crate.




"becoming neurotic from pacing back and forth"
I'm sorry... can you please elaborate on this? All of my dogs were outside 24/7 until recent years... And none of them had mental problems, they're animals. They live outside.


----------



## Jack's Dad

My dog was crate trained as a puppy and boy was that a lifesaver. He chooses his crate in my bedroom at night but is free at to roam in the house if he wants. During the day if the weather is nice he can stay in or go outside as he wants. I have large dog runs and sometimes put him in those when I'm gone. To me he is happier than just existing or sleeping all day in his crate. It does concern me that if he were to sleep in a crate all day then he is going to have to sleep all night too. That is a lot of sleep. I do understand that people make other choices or may not have the room. I think most of us try to do what we think is best for them.


----------



## ValleyGirl

Now I am retired and my dogs are with me all day. I have been crating my 10 month old Greta when I go to the grocery store or go out to lunch or whatever. In the last two weeks I have left her uncrated when I leave but she is restrained by a baby gate to the den and bedroom area because she and my doberman play to rough for such a old (14 yrs.) fellow. She is not destructive at all when left alone. I will give her free range of the house when Val dies.

When I worked, I lived in Houston and had an 8th foot wooden fence around my back yard. I kept the dogs (had 3 then) in the kitchen which had a glassed in back porch. There was a dog door that allowed them to go out or stay in as they wished. This worked very well. I lived in a nice neighborhood but that is the very area that dog thiefs are most likely to be looking for dogs to steal. I believed as another poster on here said --that there are indoor risks as well. Like fire. 

I believe there are many dog owning people who work at least 9 hours (including lunch) and have commute times on top of that. Even without errands on the way home, many of these people also have house work and yard work, social events and family responsibilities like children's games and so forth. It is very hard for me to believe that there is not a lot of denial on the board from people who say that on top of all this, they consistently exercise their dogs before leaving for work and then 2 hours at night. I could never crate like some do. People who tie their dogs to a stake in the yard also say the dogs sleep all day and don't have a problem. There has to be a better way than to crate all day. Just my opinion.


----------



## Jack's Dad

Amen Valley Girl.

I didn't want to carry on but you added some things that I didn't say but thought. There are people whose life is their dogs and maybe they do find enough time to make up for the crate time, I still can't picture how with eight to ten hours in a crate along with all the other things most families have going on plus sleeping another 7 to 9 hours a night is healthy for a dog. With regard to someone who mentioned dogs who were filmed during the day at home spending most of it sleeping. Well of course. They can't turn on the tv or open the fridge and get a snack or anything else that we humans can do. My dog who does have access to the yard sleeps a lot even when I'm home but he also spends a lot of time keeping squirrels, large birds etc... out of our yard. He is very proud of himself. He at least has some mental stimulation and a little bit of exercise and stretching. If I were locked in a small room all day I'd probably sleep a lot too.


----------



## lonestarag05

Hunter Jack said:


> Amen Valley Girl.
> 
> I didn't want to carry on but you added some things that I didn't say but thought. There are people whose life is their dogs and maybe they do find enough time to make up for the crate time, I still can't picture how with eight to ten hours in a crate along with all the other things most families have going on plus sleeping another 7 to 9 hours a night is healthy for a dog. With regard to someone who mentioned dogs who were filmed during the day at home spending most of it sleeping. Well of course. They can't turn on the tv or open the fridge and get a snack or anything else that we humans can do. My dog who does have access to the yard sleeps a lot even when I'm home but he also spends a lot of time keeping squirrels, large birds etc... out of our yard. He is very proud of himself. He at least has some mental stimulation and a little bit of exercise and stretching. If I were locked in a small room all day I'd probably sleep a lot too.



You're equating dogs to humans and that is silly. Basically, you're saying anyone with a normal job and life shouldn't own a GSD or dog in general. That's asinine.


----------



## Jack's Dad

lonestarag05 said:


> You're equating dogs to humans and that is silly. Basically, you're saying anyone with a normal job and life shouldn't own a GSD or dog in general. That's asinine.


No. Actually I'm the one who wants dogs to be dogs. Leaving dogs inside in a crate all day unless you have no other choice IMO is unnatural for the dog.
Dogs came from the wild and yes we domesticate them and they become family but you can not deny their history or genetics. Neither of those are sitting around entrapped in a very small space for a good portion of their lives.


----------



## Chimay

It can be done, and it can be done right. I have five dogs, and I would NEVER leave them outside in a run. First, I am in Florida, so pretty much all weather is extreme. Second, I have learned the hard way that people in general and especially my neighbors are creepy and do crappy things. So that may be what they do in the ‘wild’ but these are not some wild dogs, these are my pets. So dogs stay in the house.

Right now I only have one in a crate (4 month old GSD) and yes, he is in all day while I am at work, but trust, he gets PLENTY of exercise. I also have horses, so each morning I am up at 5:00am and out to the barn with pup in tow. Pup ‘helps” ride the pony by running along side us as I work the horse in the ring (before anyone is up in arms, this is a very dog savy horse who will slam on the breaks if said pup is too close or is front of him). We are back at the house by 6:45. Pup then has a training session (leash work, obedience, or a combo) and I am off to work and pup in cage by 8:30. I come home at 12:00 for lunch and to let the pup out to run, play and potty. Leave again at 1:00 and pup is in cage until 5:30/6:30 depending on the day. Once home pup is out running and playing again with big dogs. I am again off to barn to feed ponies and possibility ride the mare, and pup tags along for car ride and to run and play at the barn. There is also another training session once barn chores are complete. By the time I am getting ready for bed at 10, pup is usually already snoozing in his cage.

My other dogs are all older and no longer kept in crates as they are well housebroken and non-destructive. My old lady spends the day snuggled behind the sofa, while my little aussie prefers to shut herself in the small guest bathroom. Hmmm…sounds like they sure hate small enclosed places LOL


----------



## lonestarag05

Hunter Jack said:


> No. Actually I'm the one who wants dogs to be dogs. Leaving dogs inside in a crate all day unless you have no other choice IMO is unnatural for the dog.
> Dogs came from the wild and yes we domesticate them and they become family but you can not deny their history or genetics. Neither of those are sitting around entrapped in a very small space for a good portion of their lives.


When a dog is old enough and has shown they can be trusted to have the run of the house then they will have all the freedom of a human. However, up to that point it is not prudent or smart to allow them to have a chance to be unsupervised. So, its not even for that long of their life that they are kenneled.


----------



## FG167

Right now, I have only Eden (and Jason's Dottie for 2 weeks) and they are crated when I go to work, 10pm-730am. Then we all go for a mile to 1.5 mile walk. Then I either train with each of them or play with each of them separately. I go to bed about 9 am (they go in crates) and sleep usually until noon. Up for another 1-2 hours of play and free time out of crates and when they are done and starting to snooze, I put them back in crates, and go back to bed. I usually sleep until 5ish and then up, another 1/2 mile to a mile, more tug and ball play time, dinner and then they play until they're tired. I usually lay back down about 7pm, on the couch, with them both sleeping with me for another hour or two and then I potty them, they go in their crates and I get ready for work and leave. I doubt very many people get up in the middle of the "night" and exercise their dogs like I do. I don't feel that the kennel time is too much b/c they're basically out until they want to sleep and then I put them up - with the exception of when I'm working.


----------



## Jack's Dad

lonestarag05 said:


> When a dog is old enough and has shown they can be trusted to have the run of the house then they will have all the freedom of a human. However, up to that point it is not prudent or smart to allow them to have a chance to be unsupervised. So, its not even for that long of their life that they are kenneled.


I don't disagree with what you said above. I crate trained my dog as a puppy and he still sleeps in his crate at night. Puppies in crates and full grown high energy dogs are two different things. What prompted the original post was my neighbors labs. They have a five year old and a one year old. they take them to the beach once in awhile and camping occasionally. Both work and the dogs are crated from about seven to five everyday. These are pure bred labrador gun dogs but they do not hunt. 

After posting I'm realizing that lots of people crate their dogs for long periods of time. Apparently for a variety of reasons. Hopefully we can agree to disagree. 

As far as dogs getting used to things. They will get used to being chained to a post if they have no other choice. They would also probably sleep most of the day chained to a post. None of us would do that to our dogs though.


----------



## tsteves

juliejujubean said:


> my girl is crated at night and when i go to work... but she loves it. she eats in there, and sleeps in there. she has a very good size crate  she does not mind it and i do not force her to go in, i ask her and she is willing to go in. plus she knows if she goes in, she gets a kong filled with peanut butter


How old is this little one in the picture? Does she use the bathroom in her crate? We have about the same size crate for Kona, 12 weeks, but she pees in there while we are at work even though we have someone come over and let her out and play with her, so we put her divider in so that she will hopefully be less likely. She has loved her crate since we got it but she hated it with the divider she cries and tries to get to the cut off side.


----------



## doggiedad

when my dog was a pup he was let out of his
crate every 2 hours. my neighbor came in and let him out.

my dog is 4 yrs old and has free roam of the house.
my neighbor comes in every 4 hours to let him out (back yard).
it might not bother the dog to be crated 8 hours but it
bothered me knowing he would be crated 8 hours.


----------



## doggiedad

after you leave for work what time does the sitter
come in to let Kona out? 12 weeks is young. maybe she
can't hold it for long at that age. maybe she needs to be
let out more often.



tsteves said:


> How old is this little one in the picture? Does she use the bathroom in her crate?
> 
> >>>>>We have about the same size crate for Kona, 12 weeks, but she pees in there while we are at work even though we have someone come over and let her out and play with her, so we put her divider in so that she will hopefully be less likely. <<<<<
> 
> She has loved her crate since we got it but she hated it with the divider she cries and tries to get to the cut off side.


----------



## tsteves

doggiedad said:


> after you leave for work what time does the sitter
> come in to let Kona out? 12 weeks is young. maybe she
> can't hold it for long at that age. maybe she needs to be
> let out more often.


I leave for work between 1:30 and 2:00pm and she is let out again at about 5 or 6 when my brother in law goes to my house and he is there for an hour sometimes 2 then my husband gets home about 9:30 and lets her out and takes her for a walk and such. - She is only in the crate when we are not home so for work and if we go somewhere that we cant take her which is rare. On the weekends she is pretty much never in there and if she is it is only for about 1 or 2 hours. Today is the first day that she will have been in there while we are at work with part of the crate blocked so if she peed in there we will know she cant hold it and that we need to open it back up.


----------



## tsteves

doggiedad said:


> when my dog was a pup he was let out of his
> crate every 2 hours. my neighbor came in and let him out.
> 
> my dog is 4 yrs old and has free roam of the house.
> my neighbor comes in every 4 hours to let him out (back yard).
> it might not bother the dog to be crated 8 hours but it
> bothered me knowing he would be crated 8 hours.


I feel the same. She probably doesn't mind being in there but I hate that she has to be. Unfortunately I don't have any neighbors that I would ever trust to come into my house when I am not there and my brother in law has to take the bus to my house to spend time with her so asking him to go more often would not be good at all. I cant wait till she is potty trained and house broken and we can trust her at the very least to stay in one of the rooms of the house all day.


----------



## tsteves

Just a little update on my last message. My brother in law got there at 6 and she hadnt peed in her crate(I had been gone since 1:45), my husband got home at 9:30 and still no pee in the crate.


----------



## doggiedad

she probably read the posts and thought " hey, you guys
are not going to talk about me like that."



tsteves said:


> Just a little update on my last message. My brother in law got there at 6 and she hadnt peed in her crate(I had been gone since 1:45), my husband got home at 9:30 and still no pee in the crate.


----------



## Elmert84

Ace952 said:


> I think it also depends on the dog and how long have been doing it as well.
> 
> I have 2 working dogs (1) high energy that are crated about 10 hours a day...mon-friday. My high energy dog is 11 months and has been doing it since I got him at 8 weeks from from the czech republic.
> 
> I think they get sue to it as it is routine. When I get home I don't hear whining or anything. They just sit and wait. As soon as I walk in I fill (2) huge bowls full of water outside, then I ome in and let them out. I jog with them and play fetch or do some work with them everyday.
> 
> All about routine and they get use to it. I don't feel bad. If the 11 month old could be trusted at home I would let him have free reign but he can't so he won't right now.
> 
> It would be nice to work from home but that ain't a option....


Hi, I’m im the process of getting a GSD work line and I’m an operator in Oil & Gas. My biggest fear is leaving him in his crate while I gone for 12–13 hrs a day but after seeing your comment I feel more confident on getting him. I’ll still play with him for an hour when I get home from work, don’t mind.. actually would look forward to it. I typically work 4 days on and 3 days off or 3 nights and 4 days off so those days off I’ll spend all day with him. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Elmert84

juliejujubean said:


> my girl is crated at night and when i go to work... but she loves it. she eats in there, and sleeps in there. she has a very good size crate  she does not mind it and i do not force her to go in, i ask her and she is willing to go in. plus she knows if she goes in, she gets a kong filled with peanut butter


For how long do you leave her there at nights? I also work nights often (12-13hrs) and how big is her crate?


----------



## Elmert84

mroutdoorsman said:


> Working dogs are crated/kenneled a lot more than that at times. Normally if they aren't being worked or exercised they are crated/kenneled depending on the type of working dog.


Hi, I’m im the process of getting a GSD work line and I’m an operator in Oil & Gas. My biggest fear is leaving him in his crate while Im gone for 12–13 hrs a day, but after seeing your comment I feel more confident on getting him. I’ll still play with him for an hour when I get home from work, don’t mind.. actually would look forward to it. I typically work 4 days on and 3 days off or 3 nights and 4 days off so those days off I’ll spend all day with him. What are your thoughts?


----------



## WNGD

Elmert84 said:


> Hi, I’m im the process of getting a GSD work line and I’m an operator in Oil & Gas. My biggest fear is leaving him in his crate while I gone for 12–13 hrs a day but after seeing your comment I feel more confident on getting him. I’ll still play with him for an hour when I get home from work, don’t mind.. actually would look forward to it. I typically work 4 days on and 3 days off or 3 nights and 4 days off so those days off I’ll spend all day with him. What are your thoughts?


You asked for opinions so here's mine; don't get a GSD.

It's not a matter of what can a dog survive or /adjust/adapt to.
It's what will allow them to thrive and what's closer to optimal for them.

This is not a rescue or abuse situation where getting one and having to crate them for 12 hours a day would be an upgrade to a horrible situation; it's avoidable/it's your choice, you don't have to subject a dog to that condition which is FAR from optimal.

And an hour of "play" after being crated for 12-13 hours would be far below the bare minimum imo. My dogs dogs get far more than that after being free all day and mentally stimulated.

"oh but my dog's fine in a crate 12 hiurs a day, my dog's fine in th ecloset 12 hours a day, my dog's fine chained in the yard 12 hours a day, my dog's fine travelling in the trunk of the car (yes, I've heard that). Again, it's not if they can live/survive that way, it's just no good for them/absolute need for companionship, exercise, mind stimulation etc., thrive that way.

You're begging for an unbalanced GSD with behavioral/training issues. If there was no alternative because you already have or had to take the dog in, it can survive. But why knowingly, unnecessarily subject a dog to those living conditions if you don't have to? You don't have the lifestyle for a dog right now or at least consider a less physical breed. There are smaller dogs that are better/fine laying around for 12 hours; a GSD isn't one of them.

Also, you shouldn't have to crate a dog all day (or longer) just because you're at work. Teach them house manners....

All my opinion. Just thinking in the dog's best interest....


----------

